# Mum in snake battle



## Fuscus (Dec 2, 2011)

A surprisingly good article from the sunshine coast daily, a paper normally not noted for its journalistic quality. Notice how she does everything right.

Mum in snake battle | Sunshine Coast News | Local News in Sunshine Coast | Sunshine Coast Daily


----------



## 53ERX (Dec 2, 2011)

*Notice how she does everything right, and is fine!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2011)

...and notice when people don't do it right things go bad, real fast. If only 3/4 of the rest of the country had a clue like this woman did. We'd hardly ever hear of a fatality.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 2, 2011)

I also noticed for once the papers reported positively instead of fear mongering...


----------



## Miss-Mac (Dec 2, 2011)

Do news papers do much research and check their facts befor releasing an artical? I ask this because 3 times they say 'poison' instead of 'venom' (it's a big pet-peeve!) you would think they would try get it right... Atleast it isn't like those other stories were the snake is made out to be evil.

But good on her for keeping calm and getting a compression on.


----------



## euphorion (Dec 2, 2011)

And no mention of the evil brown snake hunting down her family either! For once, an objective piece.


----------

